# Hi to all!



## fredabooth (Feb 16, 2009)

Just wanted to step in here and say hello.  I came here to offer my help while gaining more knowledge from those seasoned writers.  I've written two e-books.  One book is how to change your mindset towards success.

My second book is a workbook for new writers including blog and article writing for profit.  

I have 3 websites.  One sells books; another one is a writing competition site; and the last one is for my article writing business.  I keep 3 blogs with different themes. One on Success; Another one for posting articles; and the third one is for having my say about the current events.  

If you have any inquiries about my work...feel free to ask me!
Have a great day!


----------



## Industrial (Feb 16, 2009)

welcome to the forums.


----------



## Sam (Feb 16, 2009)

Welcome, and have a good time.


----------



## Shinn (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi there and welcome


----------



## Nickie (Feb 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Fredabooth.


Nickie


----------

